# Anyone use Simutech Troubleshooting Programs?



## qckrun

I used the industrial controls part 1 for my CA continuing education. They are definitely a nice program and good learning tool. 

I liked it alot it made you examine all the systems. 

Only thing I hated was it always wanted you to turn the power off even if you had to check voltage, which you have to do on a love circuit.


----------



## TGGT

qckrun said:


> I used the industrial controls part 1 for my CA continuing education. They are definitely a nice program and good learning tool.
> 
> I liked it alot it made you examine all the systems.
> 
> Only thing I hated was it always wanted you to turn the power off even if you had to check voltage, which you have to do on a love circuit.


Haha yeah, I got sick of that fast. I wish I could experiment with it a little more without having to turn it off every time. I wish there was a mode that didn't prompt you with $hit like that.


----------



## alcid

Hi Good day!,

Would it be okay if you will share the simutech softwares Electrical Circuits/Control Circuits/Motor Circuit programs Industrial Controls 1 and 2, and PLC circuits for free .. thanks for sharing..


----------



## macmikeman

Do not pass go. Do not collect $200 dollars.


----------



## Safari

he must be one kind guy to do so
he used 300bucks to get it. maybe he is

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TGGT

I searched all over for a free version. And like nickson said, I'm out 300 bucks.

I think it's worth the money, compared to taking a class.


----------



## Peewee0413

Don't know what it is but I want to try it. Most things are free if you know where to look.


----------



## TGGT

Peewee0413 said:


> Don't know what it is but I want to try it. Most things are free if you know where to look.


My buddy can get just about anything free.

I'm sure he could crack the version I bought, but I don't think it's a highly sought after program.


----------



## Peewee0413

I meant free not pirated..Two different concepts of free... not wise to post your conspiring to cracked someones program. All our posts can be seen from google search.


----------



## TGGT

Peewee0413 said:


> I meant free not pirated..Two different concepts of free... not wise to post your conspiring to cracked someones program. All our posts can be seen from google search.


IDGAF.

On that note, good luck finding a legitimate free version.


----------



## Tsmil

I used to use this software. Found it a great learning tool. Don't use it any more.


----------



## gaspromike

*Simutech*

Simutech sensor module is not available for purchase by an individual. Only corporate clients can get it. Bit of a joke !!!!


----------



## gaspromike

qckrun said:


> I used the industrial controls part 1 for my CA continuing education. They are definitely a nice program and good learning tool.
> 
> I liked it alot it made you examine all the systems.
> 
> Only thing I hated was it always wanted you to turn the power off even if you had to check voltage, which you have to do on a love circuit.


Simutech sensor module is not available for purchase by an individual. Only corporate clients can get it. Bit of a joke !!!!


----------



## gaspromike

TGGT said:


> IDGAF.
> 
> On that note, good luck finding a legitimate free version.


Simutech sensor module is not available for purchase by an individual. Only corporate clients can get it. Bit of a joke !!!!


----------



## Peewee0413

Well my company made us do it a while back... Its worth for a company to purchase. I found a few new troubleshooting techniques, not as fast as the unsafe ones I've done for years lol....The guys not skilled found it difficult at first, but my little protégé as they call him, said it "Opened his eyes"....Slight joke, but basically how I started to joke about it.. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy

You too reviving old threads??


----------



## Peewee0413

just the cowboy said:


> You too reviving old threads??


Stupid Tapatalk fixed my not getting notifications...I keep getting notifications to old threads now on ET lol... But since the original post my company has implemented the training and I just gave feedback. Just ignore me until the notification thing gets worked out lol....

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

